# anyone seeing residential construction coming back anytime soon



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Until the existing FLOOD of repos and REO's and short sales aas well as the next wave of them all find owners... NO

Anecdote:
I'm a renter right now. I want a house and I can afford to buy or to build.

I would prefer to build in order to get *exactly* the floorplan and features I desire...
but I'm not going to do that because there are soooooo many existing properties available at such bargain prices.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

short answer - no
long answer - no


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Not new construction really, but we have been making out okay doing remodels, fixer uppers, and foreclosure work.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have seen several developements that are gearing back up for spring.The Dodge report has several large commercial projects bidding for after the first of the year.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

rewire said:


> I have seen several developements that are gearing back up for spring.The Dodge report has several large commercial projects bidding for after the first of the year.


What does that have to do with residential? :001_huh:


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

rdr said:


> What does that have to do with residential? :001_huh:


 Its an indicator of economic growth which is a precurser to the rebounding of the residential construction market.


----------



## sparked134 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks brothers for all the info, hang in there. maybe something will break in spring. There some signs of growth but with unemployment hitting 11% here in illinois not to many people can buy houses without jobs


----------



## sparky123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Just curious do you know how your company bids housing ?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

user5941 said:


> Its an indicator of economic growth which is a precurser to the rebounding of the residential construction market.


I just heard today on Bloomberg about all the excess commercial and residential square footage on the market due to overbuilding in the bubble. 

All this excess real estate has to be accounted for in the values before we'll get more building, which means another drop in prices.

The above is not my opinion, it is some economists.

..........................

My opinion is that when we were building all that crap and wondered where the people were going to come from to occupy it, that was an indicator of bad times down the road. It didn't make sense to keep building sub-divisions when there was so many new subdivisions sitting mostly unoccupied. JMHO.

I heard yesterday about a kid who has been on the hook for a year-and-a-half. What a freakin ******, excuse me, I mean to say, 'I pity the fool.' That's for a contractor I used to work for who does all that big box and commercial retail, supermarket work, strip malls, and such.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

*"anyone seeing residential construction coming back anytime soon"*

I don't see a housing boom any time soon. Inflation is out of control. Wages are stagnant. Unemployment is high. Credit is tight. There is no end in sight to free trade. Short answer. Nope.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> *"anyone seeing residential construction coming back anytime soon"*
> 
> I don't see a housing boom any time soon. Inflation is out of control. Wages are stagnant. Unemployment is high. Credit is tight. There is no end in sight to free trade. Short answer. Nope.


 
Nailed it!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

This thread is a year old


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

So most replys were right. I think I see some career changes in the future.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> I don't see a housing boom any time soon.


Thing is, we DO NOT need a housing "boom". We need gradual growth in new construction. An unnecessary housing boom is what got us into this trouble in the first place.

Even a year later, Miller nailed it. Someone has to occupy all the crap we built a few years ago before new stuff is needed. 
Very few folks are going to custom build when there is so much available so cheaply.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes we need to fill the existing houses before we can expect to have very much growth in construction.
I am left wondering however, what about if all this takes enough time for many who are getting older, the so called "boomers" start dying off and get into retirement facilities. If that happens, I could see this return to residential construction remain slow for 20+years, till the population gets large enough to fill existing houseing.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sparked134 said:


> thanks brothers for all the info, hang in there. maybe something will break in spring. There some signs of growth but with unemployment hitting 11% here in illinois not to many people can buy houses without jobs



If you wanna go up to lake county, you can try the following site. 
Usajobs.opm.gov
Do a search for area code 60088
There is nothing open today, but we do have some retirements due in the next few months. Keep an eye on that site and if you don't get a reply,, keep trying as it can take along time to get in. 
And you won't be the first from 134 to join us here. We have had several over the years.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> Do a search for area code 60088


:laughing: I don't even have to search, I lived in that dump a year and a half.

There was 100 cochroaches to every man.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> :laughing: I don't even have to search, I lived in that dump a year and a half.
> 
> There was 100 cochroaches to every man.


LoL,, what Bld?
Alot of the older ones are gone. The newer ones have the same roaches. They were given time to pack out and move. I think it was part of the contract.


----------



## N PHILLY KID (Mar 26, 2008)

Unfortunely the IBEW cares little about the residential market except in boom times. If someone can wake the leadership up to the possibilites of getting into residential service work there might be a future for the residential wireman. last year I posted a thread asking if anyone knew of a local that had a residential service no responses at all.But I believe residential service work is the only future for the residential wireman.

Get your residential guys together as a voting block it is the only thing ibew leadership fears losing the keys to the hall and local supplied cars.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

I was looking at contractor talk just after the elections and a lot of contractors said that immediately after the election, things just boomed for them with many booked up for anywhere from 1-2 years worth of work. I don't see that here but we are a farming community so that is not surprising but I am surrounded by amish and they have been building like crazy last year so I quess they know something I don't. Now if they were to be allowed to have electricity in their house ( which is a rumer starting around) we will need all available electricians around here for a long time!


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

sparked134 said:


> thanks brothers for all the info, hang in there. maybe something will break in spring. There some signs of growth but with unemployment hitting 11% here in illinois not to many people can buy houses without jobs


think glass half full 89% are employed, you gotta figure how to get them to call you for work


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> LoL,, what Bld? Alot of the older ones are gone.


The 533 barracks across from the gym and another barracks across from GM school.

I lived in one of the closest rooms to the galley, and man, I don't know how many times I squashed a roach putting on my boots. 

On the ship, we had roaches, deep down in the lockers on the lower decks, there was no food, but they proliferated. Seems the ate the glue that holds cardboard together. Who woulda thunk?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparked134 said:


> im in local 134 in residential and been off for a year now, was just wondering if any other brothers no any thing, thanks for any info


What have you been doing with your time off?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sparked134 said:


> im in local 134 in residential and been off for a year now, was just wondering if any other brothers no any thing, thanks for any info





brian john said:


> What have you been doing with your time off?


Brian, someone dug up an old thread, 'sparked' has not been on the forum since 12-12-2009 01:51 PM.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Brian, someone dug up an old thread, 'sparked' has not been on the forum since 12-12-2009 01:51 PM.


 
Let's hope he is not still off? Two days ago I saw this was an old thread but last night that slipped by me.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> The 533 barracks across from the gym and another barracks across from GM school.
> 
> I lived in one of the closest rooms to the galley, and man, I don't know how many times I squashed a roach putting on my boots.
> 
> On the ship, we had roaches, deep down in the lockers on the lower decks, there was no food, but they proliferated. Seems the ate the glue that holds cardboard together. Who woulda thunk?




533 is mothballed awaiting demo. The old gunschool come down this summer. The Mk 42 gun mount is out at the main gate. Were you a GM in the glass house?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

GM? I don't know any who can operate a personal computer. :laughing:

No, I was an ET.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> GM? I don't know any who can operate a personal computer. :laughing:
> 
> No, I was an ET.


You were an ET?? 
My condolences. LoL
And who said I was operating a PC. I'm just banging on the screen with my head. 

This place hasn't changed since I was last stationed here in 87. Worked in the Armory doing funeral details. Alot of new buildings are up and RTC is completely new. Looks nice over there. They dont march to chow anymore.


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

JohnR said:


> Yes we need to fill the existing houses before we can expect to have very much growth in construction.
> I am left wondering however, what about if all this takes enough time for many who are getting older, the so called "boomers" start dying off and get into retirement facilities. If that happens, I could see this return to residential construction remain slow for 20+years, till the population gets large enough to fill existing houseing.


Having some older family members looking into the "Retirement Villages", it got me thinking a building boom may come in this area in the near future. Could happen.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Al13Cu29 said:


> Having some older family members looking into the "Retirement Villages", it got me thinking a building boom may come in this area in the near future. Could happen.


Do you even have old people in Colorado? Most I know can't stand the cold. :laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> They dont march to chow anymore.


Dude, I love foul mouthed navy sluts. :laughing: They can embarass a female electrician, but couldn't stun a female plumber.

This one gal from Texas used to dip Cope, because Skoal was for pu55ies. :blink:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

New housing sucks for the most part, everybody wants the cheapest bids and you get to work around the cheapest bidders guys who don't care. I don't mind custom builds for custom people but development builders suck. The remods and additions have proved to be good money for now as well as complete rewiring for existing homes.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> I don't mind custom builds for custom people but development builders suck.


"Remember the Alamo!!" :laughing::laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

We have a housing boom in this area because of the gas well drilling to house transient workers.They are dragging mobile homes into a clearing and calling it a motel.​


----------

